# it this a good substrate for growing?



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i picked up a 20 pound bag of fine sand from petco nothing special just some black sand.yall may not know this cuz i may not have posted this on this site but i am gonna be converting my 10 gallon to a cherry shrimp tank with a few snails and anything else like that.im looking at some micro crabs but i probably wont get them anyway. so it will probably get to about 2 inches thick the substrate that is.i could add some flormax but i would use it as a bottom layer and the sand on top.the shrimp could move a sand piece easier to get food then a piece of this flormax.i have some flormax as the bottom substrate.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most plants will do fine in sand.If one of your plants is a strong root feeder then you could use "root tab" fertalisers.All the plants I sent you do fine with just ferts in the water,I haven't added a root tab in a year or more.I do dose several times a week and have pressurised co2 in my 180(where most of the plants I sent you came from).The moss and duckweed were from one of my breeding tanks with no substrate.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

cool,can they do fine if i only get root tabs once every few months?we dont go to petco or petsmart that often.and when we do its for fish or dads dog food.


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Should be all good. I thought root tabs lasted a while like a month? You get two packs I think you would at leat be good for three months. I do like eco complete, but to each their own


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

parkiller said:


> Should be all good. I thought root tabs lasted a while like a month? You get two packs I think you would at leat be good for three months. I do like eco complete, but to each their own


i get the like 6 pack from petco....is there someway you can show me what you are talking about and where i can find them?


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello Brian HOPE school is well. For eco complete here is link.

Amazon.com: eco complete

And here is good root tabs I use for way cheaper compared to petco.

Amazon.com : Seachem Flourish Tabs 40 Count : Aquarium Treatments : Pet Supplies

Hope to be seeing pictures


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

haha man that would be nice, but my mom would never go for that.


----------



## parkiller (Feb 4, 2014)

Well you could always try mowing lawns?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

*whip*


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well i just spent about 50-60 dollars at petco so im trying to payoff mom and dad for that but i will find a way some how one way or another....muhahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Mowing lawns in the summer, raking leaves in the fall, shoveling snow in the winter. Delivering newspapers. Helping dad stain the back porch. Plenty of opportunities to make money. My dad used to pay me $10 per hour.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

well i am not gonna make that 10 gallon cherry shrimp any time soon.


----------

